# Health news 26th May 2011



## Northerner (May 26, 2011)

*Health bill may have to be withdrawn - doctors*
The government's health plans for the NHS in England need changing so much that the entire bill may need to be withdrawn, doctors say. The British Medical Association called for a series of changes as part of its submission to the listening exercise.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13545737 

*Regulator raises elderly care concerns*

Serious concerns have been raised by the NHS care regulator about the way some hospitals in England look after elderly patients. The Care Quality Commission said three had failed to meet legal standards for giving patients enough food and drink and treating them in a dignified way.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13545780

*Autistic brains' 'genes differ'*

The brains of people with autism are chemically different to healthy ones, according to researchers. A study, published in the journal Nature, showed the unique characters of the frontal and temporal lobes had disappeared.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13539922

*Scientists hail the single pill that halves the risk of heart disease*
A once-a-day tablet containing four common drugs to lower cholesterol and blood pressure has been shown to halve the risk of heart disease and stroke in those who take it, opening the way to a simple form of global mass preventative medication. The polypill has been a gleam in scientists' eyes for more than a decade. In 2001, the World Health Organisation and the Wellcome Trust ? which funded the trial ? convened a meeting to discuss the possibility of producing a single combination pill which would be a potent weapon in the battle against chronic diseases.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/may/25/single-pill-for-heart-disease


----------



## StephenM (May 26, 2011)

I find it endlessly staggering that it need investigations by regulators and research people to state the obvious, i.e. what we all know. The care of the elderly in both hospitals and care homes is in general (deleted) p*ss poor! Why does this country treat the elderly so poorly. Come on Cameron bang some heads together!


----------

